# Can't edit profile



## vulcan75001 (Feb 10, 2007)

I can log into the site ok...but when I try to get to my profile to edit things...I get the message that I don't have permission to access that info...it worked before ...anyone have any ideas???   Thanks...


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 10, 2007)

It did that to me the first day it was up, I logged out and logged back in and it seemed to work. If that does'nt do it I know Jeff said that it was banning some member's it wasn't suppose to. If you still can't edit your profile I would send him an e-mail. Good Luck


----------



## msmith (Feb 10, 2007)

Im having the same problem also, it was working fine up until now.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

*Me too.....
*

*mrgrumpy*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Maybe we have been demoted.....:x:x

Do you suppose Jeff was asleep and not enough coffee and hit the wrong button????  It looks like it.  I will give him a little time to work out the bugs... I am sure he has been notified.  If I still can't in a day or two, I will shoot him a pm....

Bill


----------



## smoked (Feb 10, 2007)

well I've had no problem getting into my profile and editing it.....guess it's just another reason for you to be grumpy :p   (keep in mind jeff is still working bugs and other things on the backside so I expect some strange effects once in a while....I'd give him a shout about it for your settings)


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

He has another thread here I just found that there are some members that are showing up banned that shouldn't be, and just to shoot him.... a pm that is....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bill


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 10, 2007)

I already sent an e-mail to Jeff about the problem I was having...maybe when he finds the problem...it will fix everyone...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 10, 2007)

You are not far wrong about the sleepy part.. I was adding all OTBS members to the OTBS group at about 3 AM this morning and I apparently said YES instead of NO or vice versa on one of the options.

I went into it this morning and seen where I had disallowed the OTBS group from being able to edit their own profile:shock:

Don't know what I was thinking... maybe that is the point that I dozed off and my fingers were "sleep walking".

Anyway.. it should be corrected now. If you have further problems just let me know.

On that same note.. you will notice that all OTBS members are now showing in bold type and also show up on the "Leadership" link at the bottom of the forums list on the main page.

The title under your name may default to "OTBS Member" but feel free to change it if you like to whatever..

Other than that.. I am going to grab some coffee before I do something else that I shouldn't


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,

You are doing a super job.... I can relate to the get a cup of coffee.... I had to get mine early this morning as well.  I grind mine fresh, and use the super hi-test hi-octane caffeine kind......

Bill


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Jeff...everything seems to be ok now....


----------

